

Urbit: The Internet Failed - arve456
http://www.slideshare.net/JohnBurnham1/pcloud

======
mikestew
I hate slide decks with no context/speaker. I have only the vaguest idea what
this is trying to say (and _no_ idea why the internet has allegedly failed),
and came away with no "call to action" other than to go click on something
more interesting.

Edit: oh, I see that I missed the original thread pointing to the useful URL:
[http://www.urbit.org](http://www.urbit.org).

~~~
jcburnham
Yeah... on their own these slides aren't the clearest. More useful for people
who've read at least some of the other urbit doc. But that's what you get when
you put a linkbait title on some non-linkbait slides...

